# Fuji Cross 1.3 or 1.1??



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm having zero luck finding recent reviews on these two bikes. I'm looking to jump into cyclocross and without joining a local team, I think the 2016 Fuji Cross 1.3 is the best deal out there for a beginner bike. I definitely want a Sram drivetrain because I'm used to it on my road bike so I'm trying to find Rival/Force CX1 on the cheapest bike I can. Most beginner/low priced bikes come with 105 it seems. Maybe the 1x11 is just too new? I don't think I'm ready to drop almost $2k on the 1.1 model, but it comes with Hydro brakes. Is $4-500 difference worth it for sram hydro over the TRP spyre?

So any reviews on these bikes? Or other bikes around $1500 with sram 1x11??


----------



## ChiroX (Oct 30, 2015)

Here's a review of the 1.3

Fuji Cross 1.3 Disc review - BikeRadar USA

FWIW, I have TRP Spykes on my SS Mountain Bike. Heavy steel frameset with 160 mm rotors. I chose them because they are supposed to be simple to install and maintain, and they modulate better than Avids. They work well. Thought about getting hydro, but didn't want to spend the money. (I built from a frameset, so got to choose everything).


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, I read that review and it tells me that the frame is decent, so that's a plus. The frame hasn't changed for 2016 but all the components are upgraded. The 2016 1.3 comes with all Rival 1x11 with a Force crank and spyre brakes. I have some lightweight cockpit parts at home already that should lighten the bike up a bit. 

Thanks for the review on the Spyres. They seem to be about the best cable brakes you can get, I like the dual piston design..

I also wanted to check here to see if I was missing any other brand that offered an affordable bike with Sram. I've searched about every bike company I could think of and nothing is spec'd out better than this.


----------



## ChiroX (Oct 30, 2015)

dcorn said:


> Yeah, I read that review and it tells me that the frame is decent, so that's a plus. The frame hasn't changed for 2016 but all the components are upgraded. The 2016 1.3 comes with all Rival 1x11 with a Force crank and spyre brakes. I have some lightweight cockpit parts at home already that should lighten the bike up a bit.
> 
> Thanks for the review on the Spyres. They seem to be about the best cable brakes you can get, I like the dual piston design.


Mine are actually the Spykes, since it is a mountain bike, but they are similar. I have TRP Canti's on my CX, and I've used them for several seasons, different than discs, of course, but they are one reason I wanted the Spykes. Great quality. Best canti's I've used.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh gotcha. Thought it was a typo, didn't know they had different brakes for mtn bikes haha.


----------



## ChiroX (Oct 30, 2015)

The Spykes came out after the Spyres, supposedly per request by mountainbikers who wanted a simpler set-up. There were some issues with the first round of spyres, but they have gotten it straightened out. Haven't read anything bad about them. 

Hydos just seemed like overkill on my rigid, ss mountainbike.Wanted low maintenance and reliable, and they are that. Take the bike through sand and mud no problem. This is a mid-fat bike, though I put fairly thin rims and tires on it to reduce costs (35 mm rims and 2.5 inch tires, can take up to 50 mm and 3 inch). The brakes certainly don't lack stopping power. Even fully loaded on the back with 30 lbs of cargo. I'm sure I could take more.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, I bit the bullet and pulled the trigger on the Cross 1.3. Now it's a waiting game for UPS to get it to the store, then the store to 'assemble' it, then me having to check over the whole bike to make sure it's put together correctly haha. Really hoping to ride it this weekend, but highly doubt they'll be done by then.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Just to update and for anyone else looking for a review of these bikes. I've had the 2016 cross 1.3 for almost 2 weeks now. Went to watch a friend race CX the day after I got the bike and did a couple laps of the course. Everything felt great, the bike was very capable. The geometry is very similar to my friend's Crux, so I based the sizing on some trailriding I did on his bike before I bought this one. 

Only hiccup was the fork coming loose during my laps around the race course. I tried tightening everything down more but it didn't help. I investigated more when I got home and the compression sleeve came apart unexpectedly, dropping part of it down into the fork. Took it back to the shop and eventually got all the parts out and back together. Things seem to be working fine now. I think the compression sleeve was loose and slowly pulled out of the fork headtube while I was riding the first time. Now that it's torqued down properly, everything worked great. Went for a 25 mile gravel ride Saturday and love the feeling of the softer tires compared to a road bike. 

Changes I've made so far: 

Thomson seatpost - lighter and zero offset. Plus it just looks good
S-works stem - had it laying around and figured it was probably lighter than the Oval(Fuji) stem
RaceFace 40t chainring - the bike came with a 42t chainring and 11-32 cassette. We hit some pretty steep hills on our gravel ride and the gearing wasn't nearly low enough. Even my friends with their 40t ring were having trouble. Chainring comes tomorrow, so I'll report back how it feels. Got it for $50 on amazon as opposed to $100 for the Sram ring or $80 for WolfTooth.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm considering one of these as well. How do you like the brakes? Is the wheelset ok?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

The brakes are great. They didn't feel very strong just riding around when I first got the bike, but obviously the pads needed to be bedded in a bit. Very strong now, modulation is fine. Not as wonderful as my friend's Force Hydro, but still very good. 

Wheelset seems fine so far? Not sure how to rate this. I'm around 200 lbs and like to jump stuff so it's probably better that I have a wheelset built like a tank.


The more I think about it, it's totally worth $500 for the 2015 1.1 to get Force drivetrain and hydro brakes. Everything else on the bike is upgraded too except the frame I think. Ah well.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just ordered a 2015 1.1, hope to have it tomorrow! The new 2016's are sweet, but I got a nice deal on the 15.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice, yeah the price on the '15 1.1 was a steal. I didn't really see much improvement from '15 to '16 to justify the price gap.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

dcorn said:


> Nice, yeah the price on the '15 1.1 was a steal. I didn't really see much improvement from '15 to '16 to justify the price gap.


I've had it now for a little over a week, raced on it once, and very satisfied. Just ordered a '15 3.0 performance version for my son as well.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

you guys both did well. Great bikes without breaking the bank. 
If you progress and enjoy the sport, these will become fine pit bikes if you ever upgrade


----------

